# Problem bei der openSuse 11.4 Installation



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (22. März 2011)

Hi, 
ich wollte aus Neugierde mal openSuse 11.4 installieren.
Jedoch meckert er bei der Installation.

Ich habe es von hier heruntergeladen:

Portal:11.4 - openSUSE > Downloads > Latest stable release > Direkter Link und 64-Bit 

Gruss, Sebastian


----------



## Jimini (22. März 2011)

Sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick danach aus, als sei die DVD nicht okay. Probiere es am besten nochmal und schau, ob er bei der selben Stelle hängt. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (22. März 2011)

Ja, es bleibt immer bei der gleichen Stelle hängen.


----------



## Jimini (22. März 2011)

Dann brenn das Image am besten mal mit einer etwas langsameren Geschwindigkeit, das könnte das Problem beheben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (23. März 2011)

…und gucke am Besten zuerst, ob die MD5-Summe deines Downloads korrekt ist.

PS: Kann mir mal einer sagen, warum so oft Suse genommen wird? Natürlich ist es historisch die erste Distribution mit deutscher Sprache, aber gibt es heute irgendein positives Alleinstellungsmerkmal?


----------



## Jimini (23. März 2011)

Ich glaube, das Suse immer noch der Ruf DER Einsteigerdistribution vorauseilt - zu Zeiten, wo es neben Suse noch Slackware und Debian gab, traf das auch noch zu 
Ich würde eher *Ubuntu empfehlen, aber letztendlich ist sowas ja auch Geschmackssache.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (23. März 2011)

Beim Brennen des Images hat Nero folgendes gesagt:

btw. der Download hat ja knapp 500 MB oder ?


----------



## Jimini (23. März 2011)

Also wenn ich das Image herunterladen will, so wie du es oben beschrieben hast, komme ich zu einem DVD-Image. Dieses hat aber nicht knapp 500 MB, sondern 4,3 GB! Überprüfe am besten noch einmal, ob die Datei wirklich korrekt heruntergeladen wurde.
Testweise kannst du das Image auch mit Infra Recorder ( InfraRecorder » Downloads ) brennen, das Programm ist kostenlos und sehr einfach zu bedienen.

Was du aber zusätzlich machen solltest (am besten als erstes), das, was Bauer87 schon vorschlug: die Checksumme deiner Image-Datei zu überprüfen. Für die Datei "openSUSE-11.4-DVD-i586.iso" sollte diese "5f6d6d67c3e256b2513311f4ed650515" sein. Überprüfen kannst du das beispielsweise hiermit: Download MD5 Checker 2.31 Free - A utility that can verify downloads with an MD5 checksum - Softpedia

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (23. März 2011)

Ok, dann ist's klar, warum's nicht geklappt hat! Ich habe anscheinend eine falsche Datei geladen.
Jetzt habe ich die mit 4,3 GB.


----------



## Jimini (23. März 2011)

Dann probiere es damit nochmal, und wenn es damit auch nicht geht, sehen wir weiter 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (24. März 2011)

So, jetzt geht es. 

Ich habe versucht MSN und einen Linux Nvidia Treiber zu installieren, bekomme es aber mit Yast nicht hin.
Wenn ich die Datei importieren will kommt ein Fehler.


----------



## s|n|s (24. März 2011)

msn auf linux 
versuche mal Pidgin und dein msn-konto da anzumelden: wiki
wozu brauchst du einen extra Nvidia-Treiber? Läuft doch auch so oder?

Tipp: nimm Ubuntu!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (24. März 2011)

Ja, es läd alles und funktioniert auch wunderbar. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Jimini (24. März 2011)

Es gibt einige Programme, die nicht unter Linux laufen, in der Regel sind diese nicht quelloffen. Dazu gehören unter anderem Winamp, Trillian, MSN, ICQ sowie natürlich der Großteil der aktuellen Spiele. Es gibt aber (zumindest für die meisten Anwendungsprogramme) sehr leistungsfähige Alternativen. Als Instant-Messaging-Client nutze ich das schon erwähnte Pidgin.

Den Nvidia-Treiber brauchst du nicht zwingend, nur, wenn du auf 3D-Beschleunigung angewiesen bist, da hängen die Open-Source-Treiber noch hinterher. Für den Alltagsbetrieb reichen diese aber vollkommen aus.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (25. März 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Den Nvidia-Treiber brauchst du nicht zwingend, nur, wenn du auf 3D-Beschleunigung angewiesen bist, da hängen die Open-Source-Treiber noch hinterher. Für den Alltagsbetrieb reichen diese aber vollkommen aus.


Zumal die freien Treiber einige Features bieten, die man mit den Herstellertreibern nicht bekommt. Zum Beispiel erlauben sie, dass schon direkt zum Systemstart dir richtige Auflösung eingestellt wird – und nicht nur auf der grafischen Oberfläche. (Das nennt man KMS.) Wenn man auch mal ohne die GUI arbeitet oder mehrere Nutzer gleichzeitig an grafischen Oberfächen angemeldet sind, kann das sehr schön sein. Zudem braucht die GUI so weniger Rechte, wodurch das System sicherer wird. (Das heißt dann „rootles Xserver“.) Damit kann man Systeme aufsetzen, in dem kein von Benutzern erreichbarer Dienst mehr genutzt werden kann, um Kontrolle über das System zu erlangen.

Zuletzt bleibt festzuhalten, dass die Herstellertreiber oft der Entwicklung des Kernels und des Xservers hinterher hängen. Wenn man ständig die neuesten Versionen haben will, bekommt man dafür oftmals keine Herstellertreiber. Das Hängt unter anderem damit zusammen, dass nach einem Release Candidate meist nur Wochen vergehen – und nicht ein ganzes Jahr wie bei neuen Windows-Versionen. Somit bleibt für die Treiberentwickler nur wenig Zeit, sich auf die Neuerungen einzustellen. (Während die quelloffenen Treiber direkt mit angepasst werden, wenn die Änderungen z.B. am Kernel vorgenommen werden.)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (26. März 2011)

Also, eine Frage habe ich aber noch! Nach der Installation von openSUSE 11.4 ist jetzt auch der Bootloader von Linux drinne und openSUSE steht an erster Stelle. Wie kann ich Win7 als erstes reinsetzen? 
Wenn ich den PC hochfahre ohne davor zu sitzen lande ich sonst immer aud dem openSUSE Desktop


----------



## s|n|s (26. März 2011)

Einige Möglichkeiten:

A) Indem du dem Grubloader die Liste umschreibst, so dass Windoof ganz oben steht und er immer Windoof startet.
B) Indem du Grub behalten lässt, was du als letztes startest, dann startet er immer das, was du als letztes gestartet hast.
C) Wenn du mal beim PC bleibst, wenn er hochfährt, siehst du, dass GRUB einen Countdown startet. In dieser Zeit kannst du auswählen. Triffst du keine Auswahl und bestätigst mit Enter nimmt er das ganz oben. Indem du die Auswahlzeit hoch setzt, wartet er auf dich, bis du eine Wahl getroffen hast. Vielleicht kann man die Zeit auch aus stellen, so dass er immer wartet.

So, mal sehen ob ich den Wiki-Eintrag finde..

Noch ein Tipp: Alte Bücher über Linux werden nie so alt, dass man sie nicht mehr benutzen kann. Dass heisst, wenn die neueste Suse-Fibel gerade 60€ kostet, kauf dir eine, die 2 Jahre alt ist und gebraucht, die gibt es für 10€ und die kann man für die meisten Sachen noch benutzen. So zum Beispiel in diesem Fall.


----------



## s|n|s (26. März 2011)

Ich kann hier nur für Ubuntu sprechen, hier bekommst du also nur eine grobe Einführung.

Erst mal: VORSICHT, jede Veränderung des GRUB kann dazu führen, dass du deinen PC nicht mehr starten kannst. Wenn du Fehler machst, hast du den GRUB zerlegt und musst ihn dann reparieren. Das wird etwas aufwendiger.

Du musst die "menu.lst" umschreiben. Die ist unter /boot/grub/ zu finden.
Speicher die alte menu.lst erst mal ab als backup und ändere sie dann erst.

Zwischen ###Begin automatic kernel list und ### debian automatic kernel list  darf nichts verändert werden. Hier sieht man dass es eine Anleitung für Ubuntu ist. Denn Ubuntu stammt von Debian ab. Sollte die Datei in Suse anders aussehen, bitte lass die Finger davon und suche dich im Suse-Forum oder im Wiki um, wie es geht.

GRUB sollte so aufgebaut sein, dass die Einträge, die du im GRUB siehst hier hinterlegt sind mit einigen dazugehörigen Befehlen. Jedes OS hat also hier einen Block.

Zu den Möglichkeiten:
A) Du stellst die Datei so um, dass der Block mit Windows ganz oben steht.
B) versuche es einfach mit A) 
c) Du änderst die Zahl hinter "timeout" ganz oben von 10sekunden auf sagen wir 60. Dann hast du 60 sekunden zeit deine Auswahl zu treffen.


hilft dir das?

EDIT: Der Thread könnte vielleicht noch helfen: klick

oder direkt: googlesuche nur für dich xP


----------



## Jimini (26. März 2011)

Grubs Konfigurationsdatei kennt darüber hinaus noch die Option "default". 
"default 0" bedeutet, dass standardmäßig der erste Eintrag gestartet wird, "default 1", dass der zweite gestartet wird, und so weiter.
Allerdings nutze ich noch Grub 1, Grub 2 sollte sowas aber auch kennen.

Du kannst, wenn du das nicht über die Konsole machen willst, auch über Yast machen. Hier müsste es eine Option à la "Konfiguration des Bootloaders" geben.

MfG Jimini

Edit: siehe hier: YaST old style/System/Konfiguration des Bootloaders


----------



## Bauer87 (26. März 2011)

Ihr geht irgendwie alle von Grub 1 aus. Installiert Suse nicht (wie alle anderen Distributionen) Grub2? (Die menu.lst zu ändern ist ja mit Grub2 nicht mehr all zu sinnvoll.)


----------



## Jimini (26. März 2011)

Ja, afaik nutzt Suse Grub 2. Aber auch für den sollte es in Yast einen Menüpunkt geben, so wie ich Suse kenne 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (27. März 2011)

@s|n|s
Ich habe Win7 aber auf einer anderen Festplatte. Was soll ich dann ändern?

Ich komme einfach nicht zurecht Pidgin zu installieren. Die .rpm Datei kann ich mit Yast nicht importieren.


----------



## Bauer87 (27. März 2011)

Warum importieren? Du kannst das doch direkt über Yast (ohne unsicheren Umweg über den Browser) installieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (28. März 2011)

Ok, dass habe ich jetzt auch geschafft. 

Wie kann ich die Soundkarte von meinem Asus P5Q-E Mainboard installieren?


----------



## Jimini (28. März 2011)

Hm, die Regel ist eigentlich, dass der Sound sofort funktioniert. Funktioniert die Soundausgabe bei dir nicht?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (29. März 2011)

Nein, ich habe weder auf YouTube noch bei .mp3 Sound.

Jetzt geht es! Ich habe etwas an den Einstellungen rumgespielt.

Aber mit welchem Programm kann ich .mp4 Dateien wiedergeben?


----------



## Bauer87 (30. März 2011)

Mit jedem. Du musst nur die passenden Codecs installieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (1. April 2011)

Also .mp3 Dateien kann ich jetzt abspielen, jedoch bekomme ich auf YouTube keinen Sound!


----------



## Bauer87 (1. April 2011)

Das Problem ist recht hässlich: Der Flashplayer benutzt eine andere Soundschnittstelle als alle anderen Programme, die in KDE laufen. Du musst die Lautstärke in Pulseaudio erhöhen. Dafür gibt es die Software psamixer (oder ähnlich).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (2. April 2011)

Mein Subwoofer wird bei .mp3 auch nicht angesprochen. d.h. er funktioniert unter Win7 aber nicht in Open Suse ;P

Und wie geht es, dass ich auf YouTube auch sound bekomme?


----------



## Jimini (2. April 2011)

Schau mal in die Soundsteuerung, wahrscheinlich ist nur ein Regler nicht hochgedreht. 
Was das Youtube-Sound-Problem angeht, so kann ich leider nur auf suse youtube sound - Google-Suche verweisen, da ich SuSe selber nicht nutze. Wenn du aber partout nicht weiterkommen solltest, gib mal Bescheid, dann werde ichs mir hier aufsetzen, damit ich dann selber mal schauen kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (3. April 2011)

Ich schaffe es mit Pulseaudio, dass YouTube und .mp3 Sound haben. Jedoch ohne Bass.
Also mein 5.1 System geht nicht.


----------



## Bauer87 (4. April 2011)

In der /etc/pulse/daemon.conf müssen ein paar Zeilen geändert werden, dass sie so aussehen:

```
enable-remixing = yes
enable-lfe-remixing = yes
default-sample-channels = 6
```


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (6. April 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Wollte eben den Pc starten und habe von dem Bootmanager folgende "Meldung" bekommen.
Auch wenn ich warte ändert sich nichts. Ich habe auch schon versucht die Platte auf der
Linux ist abzumachen, aber ohne Erfolg.
Was soll ich jetzt machen, ich komme ja nicht mehr in Win7 rein!


----------



## Jimini (6. April 2011)

Hast du vorher etwas an der Bootreihenfolge oder an den SATA-Controller-Optionen im BIOS verändert?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (6. April 2011)

Ich bin von der Schule heimgekommen und wollten den Pc starten. Dann kommt das 
Ich habe mal ein älteres BIOS Profil geladen. Also an den Einstellungen liegt es nicht.
Aber wie kann es sein, dass der Linux Bootloader startet, obwohl die Platte nicht am Pc 
angeschlossen ist? Oder hängt oder auf der Win7 Platte? 0_0


----------



## Bauer87 (6. April 2011)

Anhand der Stelle, an der es stehen bleibt, tippe ich auf einen Fehler in der in der grub.conf. (Wenn Grub nicht geladen werden kann, kommt eigentlich ein Ferhlercode.) Dein letzter Post klingt aber so, als hättest du die Linux-Platte aus dem Rechner ausgebaut. Dass das nicht geht, ist klar: Der Bootloader im MBR der ersten Partition lädt Grub auf der Linux-Partition. Das widerum lädt dann die verschiedenen Betriebssysteme. Wenn du jetzt die Linux-Partition entfernst, hängt das Grub im MBR in der Luft und kann nichts nachladen. (Windows startet natürlich auch nicht, da Grub ja im MBR steht und nicht der Windows-Loader.)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (7. April 2011)

Ich habe von der Win7 DVD gebootet, die Linux Platte formatiert und einen neuen Bootloader geschrieben.
Jetzt geht es wieder.


----------

